# Chapel of the fallen.



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2016)

Whilst on a recent visit to Wales.me and rubex visited this chapel.not sure what sort it is.maybe a Methodist one.its quite beautiful inside with lovely woodwork and a really nice pale blue colour.whilst getting out we had a really funny moment.the window has all fallen in and laying on the pews.i grabbed the edge of the brickwork on the outside and pulled myself out.rubex could not quite reach it and grabbed the plaster.but the plaster crumbled and in like a slow motion.rubex was gone.i see her hair go up in the air and then a cloud of dust.it was like a cartoon moment.i was quite concerned because I thought she might have hit that broken window.so I shouted are you ok.and a little voice shouted back.yeah I am ok.she emerged with dust over her.she had only fallen a few inches.just looked worse from down below.so we just laughed loads.its normally me who has incidents.its moments like this what make exploring fun.long as no one is hurt.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 3, 2016)

I loved the visit to this chapel. Such a beautiful place! The entrance and exit was very entertaining lol  great photos Mikeymutt!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I loved the visit to this chapel. Such a beautiful place! The entrance and exit was very entertaining lol  great photos Mikeymutt!


It certainly was entertaining.like my leg going through the floor at Papworth church.but long as you were ok ☺ thank you rubex


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2016)

That is a lovely chapel Mikey and you shot a great set of pics, the ivy coming in out of the cold I particular liked, Was the window falling in accidental or is a way to get the pews out being prepared do you think? 
I don't think I'll make any comments on Rubex taking a tumble, I hope she didn't dent her jug, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Luise (Apr 3, 2016)

The story did make me chuckle guys! thank you for the photos, looks a fantastic place to visit!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you..the window had just seen better days I think smiler.it had been laying there a long time.it is normally me who takes the tumbles luise.and normally get laughed at lots ☺


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 3, 2016)

Proper job and fantastic location. Enjoyable write up too.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 3, 2016)

Great pix and very entertaining story Mikey &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a wonderful find there Mikey and you have captured it very well, thanks.


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2016)

That's just stunning, beautiful photos MM.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

That place looks lovely, I love the woodwork, really amazing photos you took there to


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 4, 2016)

Splendid write up and photos.


----------



## druid (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovely. The image looking from the pulpit up towards the gallery and it's opposite are beautiful photos.


----------



## tazong (Apr 4, 2016)

Fantastic set fella - that woodwork is fantastic.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice pics mate. Love the external, looks quite nice


----------



## ReverendJT (May 12, 2016)

This is stunning, great shots as always!


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Jun 25, 2016)

This is one beautiful building. I saw it on the way to where I was staying (about 15 minutes away( I couldn't get in on my own and I was gutted. I Still had a mooch around though. Lovely photos and awesome report.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful old place, well worth the trip then? 
Thanks for sharing


----------

